# Any experienced opinions about this product?



## Tophand (Jun 23, 2016)

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=215550&share_fid=26656&share_type=t
Any experienced opinions about this product?

HisGirl


----------



## Tophand (Jun 23, 2016)

Ugh... The pics didn't load right ..
Its Cardarine .....got from SARMS

HisGirl


----------

